# Fault with Bosch CTL636ES6 Integrated Coffee Machine



## donziboy (Nov 1, 2021)

I have a problem with my Bosch CTL636ES6 Integrated Coffee Machine and I wondered if anyone could offer me some advice or assistance in trying to fix it - Bosch have been very unhelpful, unless I pay them more money!

My machine keeps saying "Empty Drip Tray" even when it is empty, dry and clean! This, initially, was an intermittent fault that developed after about 6 months from new (machine about 3 years old). At first, I was able to simply sort it out by taking out the drip tray and reinserting it (the instruction book advises this). However, the regularity of this occurring gradually got worse until I would have to do this on every occasion when making a drink. Then one day, my usual routine just wouldn't clear the "empty drip tray" message even though I had taken out the tray, made sure it was spotlessly clean and reinserted. Now it will only make one drink without the message popping up and only if I leave the machine for several days. It's as if the machine needs to dry out after making a drink? So, I wondered if there could be a slight leak from a seal that is then causing the sensor to think the drip tray is full - or, it could be the drip tray sensor itself is faulty? Would anyone know the part codes for these?

Might anyone have any ideas or come across this issue before? The machines seem quite difficult to get into, although I guess they are purposefully designed that way!

Any help will gratefully be received.

Best wishes


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@donziboy Welcome to the forum. Boch have a fixed charge plus cost of spares, might well be worth using them if you can't fix it. It's been covered before here.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53437-fault-with-integrated-bosch-coffee-machine/?do=findComment&comment=760935

Does the drip tray have any metal connectors on it's edge or anywhere that look as if they work a high water detection circuit. Are they clean, are the ones they connect to in the machine clean....no gunge build up between them or the sensing points?


----------



## donziboy (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi, many thanks for your prompt response, it is much appreciated.

No, my drip tray appears to be wholly made of plastic - there are no metal connectors on it at all. There is a receptacle for the drip tray in the machine and I think there is a sensor above where it sits looking down onto the tray. I have noticed if I feel what I believe to be the drip tray sensor that sometimes there is a small amount of moisture on it which is why I wondered if a seal somewhere was leaking and causing moisture to go onto the sensor and it then thinking the drip tray needed emptying?

I am trying to find this part number but struggling a little as it is not clear from the diagrams I have found on the Bosch website - I am probably best contacting Bosch to see if they can point me in the right direction.

If you look at the Bosch spare parts website it does show the various diagrams of the machine - I just can't make out the drip tray sensor?

Thanks for your help


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@donziboy get a torch out and have a good look round....perhaps the sensors bend out of the way and spring back when the tray is removed. There are 2 ways of doing it...calculation and sensing. It's very likely yours has a sensor.

The sensor can be:



Hall effect using a float with magnet in a chamber in the drip tray


conduction (using metal pars that contact the water when above a certain level


Ultrasonic (very unlikely)


----------



## donziboy (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. The receptacle where the tray goes does not have any sensors that I can see or feel. The only thing I can see is something to do with a small water tank above. Whether there is also a sensor in that I do not know - but the internal diagram of the machine on the Bosch website does not suggest there is. There is also nothing in the drip tray - its all just a plastic tray - no float switches or metal parts.

It would therefore seem that possibly an ultrasonic sensor somewhere?

However, I have taken the back off the machine but that has not helped as I just cant see anything that would be a likely sensor. I may have to admit defeat and contact Bosch to arrange an engineer.

Thanks for your help


----------



## robertgibbs56 (3 mo ago)

donziboy said:


> Thanks for your reply. The receptacle where the tray goes does not have any sensors that I can see or feel. The only thing I can see is something to do with a small water tank above. Whether there is also a sensor in that I do not know.....


hi did you get this fixed? I have same problem. Thanks


----------

